# Speedport W724V + TP LINK  TL-WA901ND WLAN langsam



## SiLAnceR (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo miteinander,

wie der Titel schon sagt bin ich mit meiner Geschwindigkeit meines WLANs nicht zufrieden.
Egal ob ich mit dem Speedport oder dem TP Link AP (per Kabel mit Speedport verbunden) connected bin, erreiche ich nur max 6mb/s.
Das ist doch echt recht mager, oder was meint Ihr.
Ich habe auch schon mit dem Tool inSSIDer die WLANs gecheckt und demnach auch eingestellt.
Wie schnell sollte das WLAN bei mir eigentlich sein?
Ich habe 100mbit VDSL was auch tatsächlich anliegt. Der TP Link macht 450mbits, der Speedport sollte das auch locker mitmachen.

Hab ich irgendwas übersehen?


----------



## Malkolm (6. Januar 2016)

Womit hast du denn die Geschwindigkeit gemessen? Dateitransfer im Netzwerk oder irgendwelche Tools?


----------



## SiLAnceR (6. Januar 2016)

Ich habe mich mal am Jdownloader orientiert. Auch per Speedtest APP übers iPhone hatte ich getestet. Dort erhalte ich am Speedport 38mbps und am TP Link 22mbps.


----------



## SiLAnceR (6. Januar 2016)

Idee?


----------



## SiLAnceR (8. Januar 2016)

Hallo miteinander,

hat mir keiner ne Idee, warum mein WLan so träge ist?


----------



## W111 (9. Januar 2016)

SiLAnceR schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> wie der Titel schon sagt bin ich mit meiner Geschwindigkeit meines WLANs nicht zufrieden.
> Egal ob ich mit dem Speedport oder dem TP Link AP (per Kabel mit Speedport verbunden) connected bin, erreiche ich nur max 6mb/s.
> ...



Du hast etwas übersehen und nicht zu Ende gedacht.
TL-WA901ND V4.0: 
LAN: 1x 100Base-TX
WLAN Übertragungsrate: 450Mbps (2.4GHz) 3 Datenströme 802.11n = 3x 150mbit nur mit Kanalbündelung!

*Punkt 1.*
Dein Access Point kann über das Kabel zum Speedport maximal 100mbit aufnehmen, also kann er auch nur maximal 100mbit über Wlan weiterreichen. Ein zusätzlich limitierender Faktor ist die Notwendigkeit auf Client Seite zwingend einen Wlan Adapter mit drei Datenströmen für 2.4GHz zu verfügen. Das können nur wenige USB Wlan Sticks, mini PCIe Karten für Notebooks oder neue 802.11ac PCIe x1 Karten.

*Punkt 2.*
Dein W724V kann zwar 300mbit und verfügt über GbLan Ports, jedoch muss zwingend mit Kanalbündelung 40MHz gesendet werden, sonst sendet der W724V wie auch jeder andere Wlan Router/AP eben nur mit halber Bandbreite. Aus den 2x 150mbit =~ 300mbit bei 40MHz werden dann ~150mbit (144) bei 20MHz.

Zum Verständnis: In Deutschland wird das 2.4GHz Band über die Frequenzen 2412MHz = Kanal 1 bis 2472MHz = Kanal 13 bedient, pro Kanal also ~5 MHz Kanalbandbreite --> mit den Randfrequenzen 13x 5MHz = ~80MHz
Man kann also nur 2 Geräte mit Kanalbündelung im 2.4GHz Band betreiben und belegt damit alle Kanäle. Hieran sieht man wie eng der nutzbare Bereich ist und lokalisieren Wlan Router Störer u. a. die Nachbarn, dann schalten die Wlan Geräte auf 20MHz.


*Punkt 3*.

Bisher handelte es sich um Bruttobandbreiten. Für Wlan gilt die Faustformel:* unter idealen Bedingungen = Bruttobandbreite (300/450mbit) - 50% = Nutzdaten
*
Der Speedport liefert inkl. Kanalbündelung (channel bonding) maximal = 150mbit = 18MB/s
Der TP-Link liefert inkl. Kanalbündelung (_channel bonding_) maximal = 100mbit = 12MB/s, da alle Pakete über den 100mbit Lan Port vom/zum Router laufen

Nun ist es aber so, dass du keine idealen Bedingungen vorliegen hast, denn du musst mit Nachbar-Wlan, Bluetooth, DECT, Babyphone, Garagentoröffner, Hausautomatisierung, Smart TV Remote Control etc. etc. rechnen., dies alles sind Störer. Dann musst du berücksichtigen, dass Wlan ein _shared Medium_ ist, je mehr Clients eingeloggt sind desto mehr steigen die Latenzen und die Pakete müssen sich zur Verarbeitung einreihen.

Dies bedeutet, die Kanalbündelung kann durchaus wegfallen, denn dein W724V und WR901ND schalten zurück auf 20MHz, da alle User Kanalbündelung einschalten und die Nachbarn mit ihrem Wlan also pro Gerät 7 Kanäle belegen denn 40MHz = 7 Kanäle. Dieses crowded 2.4GHz Band liefert somit vielerorts keine Kanalbündelung mehr.

Wir reden dann also von 150mbit brutto für den Speedport und weiterhin 100mbit für den kastrierten WR901ND.  Davon 50% =75mbit Netto = Nutzdaten !

75mbit / 8 = 9.375MB/s unter verbleibenden idealen Bedingungen, dies bedeutet auf Sicht zum AP/Wlan Router.

Jeder Meter weiter weg vom jeweiligen AP/Wlan Router kostet ein paar dbm RSSI Amplitude und Signalgüte und somit landen wir bei deinem realen Ergebnis


			
				SiLAnceR schrieb:
			
		

> Egal ob ich mit dem Speedport oder dem TP Link AP (per Kabel mit Speedport verbunden) connected bin, erreiche ich nur max 6mb/s.



*Punkt 4.*
Willst du Bandbreite musst du auf 802.11ac ausweichen und Smartphone Gammel, Wlan Wearables etc. in das 2.4GHz Band verbannen . 
Dann erreichst du mit einem einfachen 802.11ac Access Point und einer Intel 7260ac im Notebook Datentransferraten wie diese: ~800mbit brutto = 400mbit Netto = ~48MB/s 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## W111 (9. Januar 2016)

unbeabsichtigter Beitrag


----------



## Adi1 (16. Januar 2016)

Jo, auf 802.11ac wechseln, dass 5GHz-Frequenzspektrum ist noch nicht so ausgelastet


----------



## SiLAnceR (12. August 2016)

Hallo Leute,

sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde. Vielen Dank für die Erläuterung. Jetzt ist mir doch einiges klar geworden. 
Ist eigentlich der AVM Fritz300E Repeater besser als der TP Link AP?


----------



## Adi1 (13. August 2016)

Welchen "TP-Link AP" meinst du jetzt?


----------



## SiLAnceR (13. August 2016)

Moin Moin, der hier im Titel steht. Trotz 450mbit denke ich, das der 300e von AVM performancetechnisch besser ist, oder?


----------



## Adi1 (13. August 2016)

Sorry, das habe ich überlesen 

Beide schaffen bis zu 300 Mbps, der von AVM nutzt zudem das 5GHz-Band und bringt eine Verstärkerfunktion mit


----------



## SiLAnceR (13. August 2016)

Noppe...meiner macht nur die 2.4 ghz.
Der TP Link macht 450mbit was ich mit meinen Endgeräten ja nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## Adi1 (13. August 2016)

Laut deinen Posts nehme ich mal an, das es um diese beiden Geräte geht

AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 300E Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU und TP-Link TL-WA901ND Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder sehe ich hier etwas falsch?


----------



## SiLAnceR (13. August 2016)

Oha...das wusste ich gar nicht. Kein wunder. Man muss im Router das 2.4 GHz Band abstellen damit das 5Ghz Band am 300e aktiviert wird.
Gut zu wissen. Vielen Dank. Dann wäre der 300e eigentlich besser als der TP Link. Okay...der TP kann gleichzeitig 3 Geräte mit bis zu je 150mbit versorgen, aber das ist ja in der Regel nicht nötig oder?


----------



## W111 (14. August 2016)

SiLAnceR schrieb:


> Okay...der TP kann gleichzeitig *3 Geräte mit bis zu je 150mbit* versorgen, aber das ist ja in der Regel nicht nötig oder?



Kann er nicht, denn die Schnittstelle per Lan ist Fast Ethernet 100 Mbit/s und das Wlan ist mit einem Chipset 2.4GHz 3T/3R angebunden.

Hättest du z. B. einen Intel® Centrino® Ultimate-N 6300 Wi-Fi-Adapter dann wären sowohl der TP LINK  TL-WA901ND als auch die Intel WI-FI 6300 in der Lage über drei Datenströme zu agieren.

Nun ist der TP LINK  TL-WA901ND via Kabel mit dem Speedport W724V verbunden. Der Speedport hat einen Gb-Lan Switch, der WA901ND nur 100 Mbit/s und das ist der Flaschenhals. Damit kann der WA901ND maximal 100 Mbit/s vom W724V verarbeiten und damit das Wlan bedienen. Die 100 Mbit/s würden grundsätzlich deinem VDSL 100 Mbit/s entsprechen und wären 100/8 = 12,5 MB/s jedoch muss der WA901ND mit Kanalbündelung/_channel bonding _laufen = 40MHz, sonst läuft der WA901ND mit *3T*ransmitt/*3R*eceive nur mit 3x75 Mbit/s brutto = 225 Mbit/s abzüglich Verluste durch Overhead, Modulation, Paketgröße, Störfaktoren wie Wände, andere Wlans etc. 

Im besten Fall werden 50% der Brutto-Bandbreite für Nutzdaten verwendet aber nur auf Sicht bis ~4 Meter. Nun hast du keine Endgeräte mit Hardware/ Chipset und drei Datenströmen 3T/3R. Zudem verteilt sich die Übertragung auf das selbe Kanalspektrum und die Firmware des WA901ND ist mit Sicherheit nicht in der Lage über Wlan intelligentes _Load Balancing_ zu realisieren wodurch einzelne Clients auch einzeln bedient würden, so wie von dir vermutet.

Der W724V kann mit 300Mbit 2T/2R und GbLan Schnittstelle die Wlan Schnittstelle auslasten und unter idealen Bedingungen durchaus 150Mbit/s Datentransfer realisieren nur mangelt es dem W724V entsprechenden Metamaterial-Antennenstrukturen.

Hinzu kommt, das viele Wifi Clients im 2.4GHz Band Default ohne Kanalbündelung arbeiten. Das ist herstellerseitig im Treiber auf 20MHz eingestellt, insbesondere Intel und Broadcom WI-FI Hardware. Man kann versuchen über den Gerätemanager und _Eigenschaften von Netzwerkadapter_/ _Erweitert_ für das 2.4GHz Band 20MHz only auf AUTO zu ändern. Damit laufen dann zumindest Wlan Router/AP und WI-FI Client beide mit Kanalbündelung.

In Beitrag N° 6 vom 9.1.2016 hatte ich das bereits erläutert.


----------



## SiLAnceR (15. August 2016)

Großes Lob, W111. Vielen Dank. Im nachhinein habe ich nochmal an den 100mbit Port des TP Links gedacht. Ist ja eigentlich "Leutverarschung" einen AP mit 450mbit anzubieten, der dann doch nur einen "mageren" 100mbit Port hat.
Vielleicht ist das nur darauf bezogen, wenn der TP Link als Repeater arbeitet?
Egal; habe nun jedenfalls den AVM 300e dran und lass diesen mit 5Ghz funken. Passt und tut wie es soll.

Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------

